# Bella the terminally ill bunnies new mansion!



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Bella in her new PAP mansion, my boyfriend did all the work although Archie my son and bellas owners daughter tried to help!


----------



## Grace_Lily (Nov 28, 2010)

That is fab! Great size and love the fact it's handmade. Just as an aside, those locks don't look very fox proof - sorry, not a criticism at all would just hate for a fox to get to her.


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Awww, so cute, hope Bella is all comfy x


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

I'm so pleased she has a new home. I forgot to donate - how do I donate Crofty? Do you have paypal? x


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2012)

Aww bless her, she looks so happy in her new hutch.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Grace_Lily said:


> That is fab! Great size and love the fact it's handmade. Just as an aside, those locks don't look very fox proof - sorry, not a criticism at all would just hate for a fox to get to her.


I know we have bolts to go on, just ran out of time. Her old hutch had a joke in the front and a hinge had broken so the door was hanging off!! She was in that for seven years so was pretty glad to get her in this hutch. It'd not handmade we had a change of plan as the guy mucked me around, this is a happyhutch, they gave us a great deal and delivered it free very quickly, can't recommend them enough  x


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

jaxb05 said:


> I'm so pleased she has a new home. I forgot to donate - how do I donate Crofty? Do you have paypal? x


We had enough for the hutch hun, you can always donate a little to pledge a pound which spreads the donations they get over several well respected rescues  xx


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

Ahh that's great to see!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

She looks so happy in that mansion now. 

Archie looks very happy in there too, is he moving in with Bella? He's looking big how old is he now?


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

I thought it looked familiar. Happyhutch are the best in my opinion. So well made and such great service


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

When you get chance (ie when dry weather comes) give it 2 coats of Ronseal 5 yr protector. I did ours in summer, looks fab and as long as you make sure fully dry before she goes back in then it's not dangerous.


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

Oh bless her its so big she looks lost in it. I do hope she gets to enjoy it for a good few months/years to come


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Kammie said:


> She looks so happy in that mansion now.
> 
> Archie looks very happy in there too, is he moving in with Bella? He's looking big how old is he now?


Think he wants too! Lol he's 8 months, is crawling and pulling himself up to standing on things!!! X


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

crofty said:


> Think he wants too! Lol he's 8 months, is crawling and pulling himself up to standing on things!!! X


wow its gone so fast, he's doing lots more than Jack done at 8 months, you have your hands full .

Sorry for hi-jacking


----------

